# Oakland County ice?



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thx so much! I am going to look whn i get off this evening. By any chance did u get a ice report how thick the ice is. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spartygrad95 (Jan 4, 2013)

Was a bit sketchy near shore for me. Like I said, I'm just a little skittish


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I ended up fishing a small lake in Lake Orion, honestly don't know the name of the lake. We had about 4 solid inches of ice anywhere I went. Took home about 15 8"-9" gills. Drove past lake 16 and saw two people fishing with one guy way out in the middle of the lake.


----------

